# Yet another new grower -Have a look



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going to post this in hopes of getting better responses than i did from 'another' growing forum, that i WAS a member of.  Judging by the threads i've read here , it seems we have a bit more noob friendly ppl here. Anyway, nuff' about that.

 I'm not as detail oriented as i should be learning a new skill, so let me know if i forget something that is important to state. O.k. a friend gave me an already established plant, about july 15th , so i don't know exact age. Also it was already in flowering stage. (pic #1 new plant 16"-18" tall). I did'nt know squat about growing MJ ,so i left it outside for about 5-6 days while i put together a small groww room inside.
 I re-potted into a 4litre container, with a pro-mix/coco mix blend. I've been using a 2 part nutrient from a local hydro shop( own blend) . It is presently 2 wks. into flowering .
  Lighting: I started with 6-8 150watt cfls( replaces 150 watt, that is, actual 40 watt cfl i believe) . Those were used for a week and i upgraded to a 400 watt hps dimmable ( i run at 250 cus' its only 1 plant) with 2 (150 watt) cfls as support. Might sound funny but it works well 4 me as heat is reduced with this config. Oh, also i bought a cooltube, but it is'nt installed yet cus its' too wide for my current setup.( need wider spot)
  Ventilation: At first i used a handful of cpu fans but have upgraded to a 6" 450 cfm inline fan( not installed yet) Presently  with lights on it will be 82-84 degrees and 76-79 lights off.
  So, i got it roughly July 15th, started flowering ( again) July 28th . Umm, have had no pests at all( humidity low- about 30% most of the time, helps)
 I have no clue as to the strain and is surely a re-veg plant.

 Anyhow, i was hoping for some observations, opinions, helpful criticism that kind of thing.  Although i already know that it vegged for way too long, i have not pruned hardly at all , and i bent it over 90 degrees to limit height. So, what i'm saying is i know already that it does'nt look like everyones nice manicured bud, i've just let her go, but what else does anyone think??
  Help is appreciated  - This is my 'learning' plant ... so next time i might know what i'm doing, and get better every grow with some help from my friends. Let me know if i missed some important detail.   Pic #2 is recent.Pic#3 is close up of budding site. obviously  .Also my grow area is about 2'x3'x7'


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought of a few interesting bits. At first, up till recently it only had 3 blades per leaf. It took for it to get somewhat larger before it was producing leaves with 5 blades. And so far that is the max. number of blades, so far. Sort of odd.
 It was suggested to me that this might not be a good plant to keep, but it seems to be healthy and active in all other respects.


----------



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 10, 2011)

atleast urs is growing lol my white shark is starting to die and idk why


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha i just saw those. I'm not laughing at you, just that i JUST read your post as well.  I'm not real experienced but perhaps they could use a dome over them while they are young to increase moisture. I know that they are really tender when they are small like that , and they dry out fast (leaves) when the humidity is low. Perhaps.?  my guess anyhow. hope u save em


----------



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 10, 2011)

i do to its driving me nuts i re did the soil early today to make sure it wasnt that i let the soil dry out to make sure it wasnt over watering and i put em outside all day to see if it was my light being to close or something 
u have a 400w metal halide light i got for hydro farm but idk how  far to keep it from the plant but as of right now im using cfls and keeping em about 6 inches away from top of plants


----------



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 10, 2011)

i have ur thread open in another window so i can keep track


----------



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 10, 2011)

dont think ill ever get help


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2011)

bigbluntsmoker420 said:
			
		

> dont think ill ever get help



well, it's still only 5 am here, and even earlier out west. Patience is a virtue, but it's imperative in mj cultivation.

Solanero... I hate to be the 'bearer of bad news', but I'm relatively positive that I see powdery mildew on that first picture. Look into burning sulpher..


----------



## Sparda (Aug 10, 2011)

The leaves could be just some mutation from stress it's had with going from one home to another, change in lighting and environment ect. So I wouldn't worry too much about that. The important thing is that it is budding and from the looks of picture two it looks like it's formed a good amout of bud sites so you must be doing something right. 

You should get your inline fan setup ASAP and also an exhaust fan to get rid of the stale and hot air which will then be replaced with the fresh clean air coming through the inline fan. Most growers will also have an oscillating fan in the room to make sure air is pushed around the room to make for good air circulation.

You should really check out the resources page @ http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 it has a lot of tips and will help you a lot to learn the step by step process.



			
				Solanero said:
			
		

> It was suggested to me that this might not be a good plant to keep, but it seems to be healthy and active in all other respects.



There is no need to throw the plant out, use it as you say as your learning plant you will get better over time but everyone has to start somewhere.

*GreenMoJo* for your grow and welcome to MP!


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 10, 2011)

U said u let it reveg, that's where ure funky leaves come from, I do a bit of revegin and the leaves never grow normal at first, I usually get a lot of single bladed leaves. Its natural and wont hurt anything


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2011)

I would recommend using your HPS at 400W and doing away with the CFLs.  It costs you almost twice as much per lumen to power the CFLs (they are 40W, the equivalent wattage doesn't matter for growing purposes) as it does a HPS and (regardless of what you perceive) CFLs will put out MORE heat lumen for lumen than the HPS.  I also recommend getting the fan installed asap.

I personally would be very concerned about the white on the leaves being powdery mildew...


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> well, it's still only 5 am here, and even earlier out west. Patience is a virtue, but it's imperative in mj cultivation.
> 
> Solanero... I hate to be the 'bearer of bad news', but I'm relatively positive that I see powdery mildew on that first picture. Look into burning sulpher..




  Oh yeah, i forgot about that powdery looking stuff. I thought it was just from the rain here ( i live by steel plant) Anyhow i just washed that off the leaves and have'nt seen it since that day. I will still look up 'burning sulpher'  ....am i gonna find bad news?!? hope not


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

I looked up 'burning sulpher' but i don't think it was the reference you meant, at least i don't see how it relates to MJ. Anyhow, that white stuff was from the first week i had it and kept it out in the rain. Major steel plant is 1 block away, so i'm certain it came from there. Everything is 'stained' that way after a rain here, scary huh?  Thank you Hick for pointing this one out. And i havent seen the white stuff since that day.
  Also its' good to here that i am doing o.k. 'Sparda'  i'm building a sound proof box for the fan and am looking to purchase a speed control before i hook up the 6"fan as its' in a room that can't have a jet engine roaring out of it all day. I do have a supply of fresh air right now but its still a temp. system. Also i am taking full advantage of the grow resources you posted ,every day i read on and on,....great stuff.

 And lastly thank you, Hemp Goddess, i was curious as to the cost of running both, at last i have confirmation.  Hps goes to 400 today and cfl's go 'click!' off!    My power bill thanks you  $$


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2011)

You may not save power, but your plant is getting lots more usable light.  Your plants will thank you with a larger yield and tighter buds.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 10, 2011)

just out of curiosity are you near Hamilton?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2011)

I think your plant looks nice. It looks like a sativa dominate because of the thin leaves and the way it is growing. I am glad the white stuff washed off as it did look like mildew in the first picture. 
You want the light to be close enough but not so close it burns the plant. Stick your hand under the light and where it is warm but not burning is where your light should be.

Good luck and let us know if you need anything, and yes we are nice to newbies.


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> I looked up 'burning sulpher' but i don't think it was the reference you meant, at least i don't see how it relates to MJ. Anyhow, that white stuff was from the first week i had it and kept it out in the rain. Major steel plant is 1 block away, so i'm certain it came from there. Everything is 'stained' that way after a rain here, scary huh?  Thank you Hick for pointing this one out. And i havent seen the white stuff since that day.
> $$



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56341 

View attachment InfoSheet-PowderyMildew.pdf


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity are you near Hamilton?



 Why do you ask?   was it the steel plant that makes you say that?


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at all the helpful ppl above. That's great, you guys have a good community going ( it seems) . In the 'other' forum i joined ,some dude said that " if that was in my grow room, i'm cuttin that plant or my wrists'    hmm, good advice to the new guy. 
   Thanks 'Rosebud' just to say i'm doing well is enough,  i'm happy now. 

 i also read that 'powder mildew' i think i've seen that stuff on rose bushes before. Glad i did'nt have it ,just washed off. Thanxs again Hick  .The plant is inside now and staying there so hopefully that wont be an issue


----------



## Sol (Aug 10, 2011)

HERE is an actual HELP ??

 i started to notice this 2 days ago, kept an eye on it last nite, and am finally going to ask now. Seems a few (few) leaves are yellowing and sometimes falling off. i can't really tell  after checking leaf deficiency chart what might be happening. My eye is'nt educated enough to determine myself if its a problem or is this just natural cycle of flowering. I am maybe 12-14 days flowering now and i heard that older leaves will do this, but  IS that what's happening??
 Here's a few leaf shots and yes she is droopy right now cus' she's thirsty. I just fedd&watered so she'll be perky by the time this posts. Also i should mention  -- i've never flushed this plant BUT when i water the run -off is still crystal clear. No yellow or nothing , but i've also measured my nutrients very careful and slowly at first then up to full strength. i think the plant is working hard cus' i still water no less than every 2 days. ( have moisture meter too)  i also should mention those yellow ones are all in spots that get squat for light.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 10, 2011)

Given what that plant has been through and the fact that you brought it back and it is now handily blooming quite nicely, I would say that that leaf yellowing is probably nothing to worry about. They do often start yellowing and dying when they go farther into flower, especially the lower leaves that get less light combined with the plant using so much of its nutrients for flower production. If this becomes a trend that starts showing up in the middle or top part of the plant, then you may have a deficiency or other problem happening. At the moment I wouldn't worry too much, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sol (Aug 11, 2011)

So, i pulled 'her' out and removed all the yellowing leaves, 28 in all , and i believe you are correct Hushpuppy. The ones i removed were all the single bladed ones that got the plant to its present size and new 5 bladers are replacing them, i figure. I might want to think about a flush though as i noticed tonite the run off way getting pretty yellow. I was led to believe that that is a sign of salt build up as a result of unused nutrient build up.Correct??  Also as i was thinking of light penetration , i raised the glass pane that sheilds the plant from heat from light.( its an open-concept cooltube idea) anyhow the increased air volume vastly improved my air flow and temps. Runs at the 400 setting at a max of 83 now, and before it would get to 90+ . Cool
   So i was thinking, my dimensions are 1.5' deep and 2.5 wide , meaning it is a total of 3.75 sq. ft. Now if 400 watts give you 50,000 lumens divided by 3.75= slightly more than 13,000 lumens per sq. ft. Right?? If that is the proper formula then hmm, thats' alright !  I've seen what alot of guys do with 250's and have fantastic plants.  Currently the light is 13-14" away and maintaining 82-83 deg. I'll post more pics in a few days to compare growth, check into the yellowing thing.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 11, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Why do you ask? was it the steel plant that makes you say that?


 
Partly becuase of that and partly because i know someone who lives in stoney creek and they get a white film on patio furniture after the rain, 
they blame it on Hamilton


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2011)

Why did you remove the yellowing leaves? I think the leaves look like it could be a Cal-mag issue. Leaves that are N depleted look quite a bit different and they should not yellow and drop until you are well into flowering.  She is extremely droopy looking.  I would not let her get this wilty between waterings.  

If you think that 400w is too much, turn it back to 250.  My point was more about the inefficiency of the CFLs next to the HPS--if you felt you needed more light than the 250W from your HPS, you are far better off getting rid of the CFLs and turning your HPS up to 400W.  The 40w CFLs you were using were probably putting out about 2500 lumens (around 62 lumens per watt) and they lose intensity over short distances.  The 400W puts out about 125 lumens per watt and the light penetrates much better.


----------



## Sol (Aug 11, 2011)

While going through the free growing resources posted here, i see what you mean about the lighting, its alot more than just flicking a switch is'nt it? I usually flip back n forth tween 400 and 250 depending on the heat outside. Either way works well so its nice to have the option to turn up or down if needed.
  I removed the leaves because they essentially were falling at my touch anyway, so why not help them along? Just the yellow ones mind you. And i'm reading up on cal-mag right now. Oh, and usually i don't let the soil become as dry but the conditions changed here due to some roofing work i am doing and it is now dryer than before. Caught me by surprise as well. I knew i shoulda waited to take pics after water when she perked up but i was rushing. I'll watch that next time.
 But as i was saying the yellow leaves seemed to be the first, most mature ones and they were jumping off almost. Things look much better now, and i was as careful like i was handling dynamite.


----------



## Sol (Aug 11, 2011)

i found this thread on cal-mag helpful.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56745&highlight=cal-mag
and i picked these up today just in case.


----------



## Sol (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh well,i said i'de wait a week but there are no good pics on pg.2 so.....

  see the one with the short leaves? I had the great idea that i would see what trimming the top would do .....not proper technique for sure but it did'nt seem to hurt anything much. That's why i'm here,  to learn.


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 12, 2011)

Dude, I dunno what you're worried about, they look stellar!!

Are the yellowing leaves at the bottom? If so, thats normal. But don't pull them. When the plant no longer needs them she'll shed them on her own. Are you feeding chemical nutes? If so, give it a good flushing to get rid of any salt build up. Better safe than sorry. But all in all, good job so far!!

You might wanna take a look at going organic for next time. It's a lot more forgiving, less hassle, and at the very least you'll get better tasting bud!!

Looks like you're doing just fine. Good call on the cal/mag. I give my plants about half strength every other watering. If you are using R/O or distilled water, give them a full strength drink. I also use the Botanicare.

Keep it up!!


----------



## Sol (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Jack

  i finally am able to feel comfortable posting a pic of my whole lil' space,  i just found out there is a glass cutting guy close to me so i took that glass shelf you see below the light and had it cut to proper size. Before it was too long and was at a 45 degree angle, looked stupid ,took up too much space, but now i'm very pleased with how it turned out. Anyhow, i was thinking about this because as you can see there is about 1.5 -2 ft. more clearance in height if and when i need it. Possibly more if i compact the top section more by raising reflector and glass maybe 4-6 inches more. My thinking is, i might need more height and also that pot i'm using now might not be large enough if this plant wants to keep growing. The container holds,..um 7kg dry weight kitty litter, so lord only knows what size that is in gallons or litres. I'm not sure bout this one. 
 Also if because of the way the main stem cuts over 90 deg. when the individual stalks start putting on weight ,it gonna want to fall over, i can see it now.Everything i've read so far sorta frowns on repotting when in flower. I also included a pic of the 2 part i'm using along with a supporting cast of products i have on the shelf. I have already planned to give a good flush ,prolly tomorrow will be right time ,bet that helps,not that anything really is wrong.    Thank you for your compliment as well, much appreciated. First- timers can be self-concious.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2011)

I would not use any glass in my grow space that was not tempered.

I never flush my plants and I defy anyone to tell the difference between my bud and bud that was flushed.  After a proper cure, IME, there is no difference.  I simply believe that it is bad to deprive your girls of food when they are finishing.  Would you starve yourself before a marathon?


----------



## Sol (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe i am using the wrong terms here. I was just going to run water through the pot until it ran clear out the bottom. Not depriving the plant of water/food. I thought that that was how you washed excess salts outof the grow medium, by running clean water through the medium ,let it drain, do it again, thus cleaning the extra stuff out of the pot. I was under the impression that you guys all did that at some point . I would'nt just stop water/food to a plant just beginning the flower cycle. Am i explaining myself properly? does what i'm saying make sense? 
  From reading thread after thread here i've come to learn that THG knows her stuff, preaches the basics, and i would'nt contest your advise , just as long as i'm aware of my mistakes and i understand the solutions. 
 So, in short, i was'nt gonna deprive anything, just clean it up a bit.  Is'nt salt build up, as i descibed, called 'nute lock"? and i want to avoid that if possible.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope, you used the correct term.  Flushing is running quantities of water (generally 3 times the pot size) through the plant.  But, unless you know for sure that you have salt build-up or overnuted, I see no reason to flush.

Salt buildup and nute lock are two different thing.  Nute lockout is caused by having your pH out of proper range.  I really don't have problems with salt buildup.  Once in a while I will overnute and flush, but that is it.


----------



## Sol (Aug 13, 2011)

I see. Well, i'm not SURE that there is a problem. I noticed a slight discoloration  last time i watered in the run-off, but not really bad at all. I figures, ok i prolly should not have helped the plant by removing those leaves , i DID read up first and i did read that by removing a leaf that is in a state of degradation and going to die off , you will save the energy the plant would lose waiting for the leaf to die still on a stem, and so on and so on. I seem to learn best by actually doing then seeing results. Granted on big issues, could be big consequences( ask first in this case).
 Back to the flushing part, i havent flushed yet and read thyat alot of ppl usually will flush just before or 1 week of flowering, i assume to make ready for blooming solution as opposed to vegging nutrients. And in my specific case ,perhaps would help my yellow leaf problem ( that i don't seem to see anymore of)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with THG on the flushing. If you aren't seeing any problems or know for sure that you gave too much nutes, there's no need to flush at this point. I used to flush the final week of flower but found on my last harvest (I had to harvest before I wanted and didn't get a chance to flush) that the taste of the buds didn't change from not flushing... That plant looks nice BTW. Looks like you will have some serious buds when they fill out. They are already looking real good. It looks like the light is penetrating real good. JMO, but I would lower the plant about half the distance from the table that it is on so that the light footprint can spread out a little more, and keep that light at 400w and watch those buds grow and fill in, and get fat!!


----------



## Sol (Aug 13, 2011)

Firstly, Thank you, secondly, Really??Lower it? The only reason it is soo close, is i saw that lumen dispersion chart where you lose intensity after so many inches and so on. I have no problem with lowering it if it was going to be beneficial , its a little stool BTW. I think i have the 'peeking bug' y'know, i have plenty of patience for the end result but i just love lookin at her. Here's some with better color, i just adjusted the flash on the cam. I'll lower her a bit now too and hold off on that flush too.


----------



## Sol (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, so i lowered the height a bit, and yes i see what you mean. Even thought i had just turned the whole plant around ,so the back faces forward now, the light was too close to hit the one side, so i think its better this way too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

How close is it to the plant? If it is on 400w then you can be up to 18" away without hurting the amount of lumens that the plant is recieving. It just looked like in one pic that it is very close and the periphery of the plant is not getting much light. With the amount of light there you can lower it and spread the light to the outer edges of the plant without losing anything


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

You were wondering about the size of your planter in an earlier post. I figure its about 2gal judging from the size of the fan(I have one of those fans) That should be good size for the size of the plant. You also said you were worried about it falling over when the buds swell. you could get some bamboo sticks from the local plants-n-stuff stores and just tie several of the stems to them, with the ends of the sticks standing to the floor. I loke how you tied her over. That has proven to give you more bud sites. That little plant is going to yeild very nice.


----------



## Sol (Aug 15, 2011)

Some more purdy pictures. Although , i noticed the yellow leaves are still there. I am using spring water i buy from the store and adding cal-mag too, but only once so they may correct themselves,maybe. Im not too worried as those are still all the first big wide single bladed ones,in most cases. Still, i'm tickled friggin pink with my results so far. This has been a fun lil journey.  Oh yes, and thanxs Hushpuppy i did still have those ??  , should be fine.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 15, 2011)

looks nice, did you scrog or lst? damn you got a lot of colas on that one plant


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 15, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> looks nice, did you scrog or lst? damn you got a lot of colas on that one plant


This here is a fine example of Low StressTraining(LST).  There is no screen over the plant so this wouldn't be scrog. If you look carefully at the bottom of the plant, you will see the strings that he used to pull the plant down and over as it grew. This caused the main stem to grow horizontally and allowed the lower secondary stems to grow upward and become new colas.  By using the string continually, Solanero was able to pull the plant open to allow good light penetration into the canopy. That is why he has so many pretty colas developing into nice buds.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 15, 2011)

oh yah I see the string now, she looks pretty in pink


----------



## Sol (Aug 15, 2011)

No screen at all, i just bent it over , trimmed very slightly , then tied each main branch as they identified themselves so that it maximized the light. Used epoxy paper clips covered with sport flextape stuff so it wouldnt dig into the stems,rubber bands and some super cool shocking pink twine and viola. I ventilate well, no light leaks,water every 2nd day and that's about it.


----------



## Sol (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah, yes. Hushpuppy splained' it alot better than i. Actually i'm reading the lst/high stress thread right now and this thread describes EXACTLY what i did. So, i read it like 2 months ago and just followed it, ..mostly. Same technique,same result a little research pays off again.


----------



## Sol (Aug 20, 2011)

I had some spare time ,so i whipped this together. I finally found a speed controller thatworks with my inline fan. Its' a 6" and i was surprised that it was'nt nearly as noisy as i thought it would be (once ducted up) . So i built a box around it and it is REALLY quiet now.   There is a 6" plastic pot that tapers to 4" on one side and a butter container on the other. :holysheep:   I had everything here but the reducers , so i used what was handy. Its 4" duct but i might change it just to save the fan some work. A bit a duct tape seals the edges and voila!!  This set up is starting to take shape. Oh yeah, also i put up my cooltube , but its too big for my space. Its 28" wide and so is my space, so its on a diagonal now, not sure if i like it yet. Might have to re-think this one. And i meant to switch to 6" duct -forgot to mention.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like that cool tube might have to be refigured brother. She isn't casting light as good as the other hood that you had...An idea for you..You could cut out a hole in one side of the box and allow the cool tube to extend out that one side and just tape it in place. that would allow it to sit squarely over the space and deliver light properly However, you might not want to do that now if it is a lot of modifying to the cabinet since the plant is almost done. I would switch back to the other hood until after harvest


----------



## Sol (Aug 21, 2011)

Just as i thought.  Oh boy, trial and error , huh!?  Funny i thought the same thing with the ' hole in the side' trick. I think i might just buy a 4x4 tent. I saw someone selling knockoff tents ( seems to be quality,but??) for 130$ for 4x4, so i might get one at the end of the week. Seems better than cutting more holes and stuff, plus i'll double my growspace. The wardrobe served its purpose well, but this might be a needed upgrade.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2011)

I think a tent would serve you well.  I have a problem buying a tent though as I am good with my hands, and was raised knowing carpentry and electrical. I would build my own tent. I am actually building 2 cabinets now that will be 30" by 4' by 7' tall. I have a nice place where I will put them and run my exaust hoses and all on the outside of them. I know for most peeps who grow indoors that space and stealth is a premium, and that makes the tents even more functionally worthwile. I just like the sturdiness of a wood framed cab and I can save the money for lighting


----------



## Sol (Aug 22, 2011)

I reworked things abit , so its not too bad but not perfect. Actually i think that was just a dark picture as the light penetration is about the same, in my opinion. 
 I also drilled small holes in the outer lip of the container and hooked on some bungees as it almost fell over when the water weight is used up , it really tippy, or was. Not now though, and put up a few bamboo stix to support when i need to. They also are good to use to spread things out so everywhere gets even light.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah that does look a lot better. Looks like the light is gettin everywhere it needs to get. Shes looking real good bro


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

I still seem to have yellow leaves. Hhmm, i've read that it is o.k. for some lower leaves to yellow later in flowering, AND i've read that NO leaves should yellow Unless dictated by the strain. It still bothers me, at first i thought it was a mag def but then i decided it looked like your everyday N def. I figure that this plant has alot of green leaves and must require abit more that normal,....i figure. Its been going on for about a week and i've boosted the N just recently so i hope to see a change soon. Just posted a pic to run it by you guys.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

How far into flower are you?

if its normal yellowing than its just that, Normal.

you dont want to fight the normal fade too much, boosting N late in flower will cause harsh bad tasting smoke later.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks late enough in flower to not worry about that little bit of yellowing, quite normal.

Plant looks good to me, great job.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree on the yellowing.  However, the leaves look quite droopy.....are they thirsty?


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

It's about 28 days into flowering,....and yes it was thirsty,already watered.  Good, if its normal i'll just let her go. I bought some Alaska fish fert just in case, but i dont think i'll use it . I don't want too much nitrogen in there ,but just in case i have it.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

What i do is continue veg fertz for the first 2 weeks of flower and start flower nutes then, with cal/mag and add an additive the last 5 weeks of flower.


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm using a 2 part fertilizer. It was only part 1 in veg and part 1&2 in flower. So ,theoretically the plant still gets Nitrogen in flowering, although it seems not enough. I read the part 1 bottle and the N is at 3% sounds low to me?  Also i used it at the ratio of 1 tsp. per litre water.Then part 2 is 2 tsp. per litre added to part 1 and mixed as flowering nutrients. Perhaps it was just a bit too low for this plant? I'm still very happy with my results so far, but for future reference i may look for a higher N value. I use cal/mag as well as i use r/o water


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried to capture the colour here , the buds are ever so slightly darkening, and resin heads are forming on the leaves. I can't judge the timing well enough to say how much longer, i'm in no hurry. But i am curious as to a guess as to how much longer. I remember when it was reverting back to veg and the bud hairs turned orange and everything got REALLY sticky,  i hope she remembers to do it again. But because of that reveg i know this plant is thick with resinous leaves, so it should all go well.
 See the few hairs starting to darken?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

They look fantastic.

you said they are 28 days, plan on 35 more days and see where you are.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> I'm using a 2 part fertilizer. It was only part 1 in veg and part 1&2 in flower. So ,theoretically the plant still gets Nitrogen in flowering, although it seems not enough. I read the part 1 bottle and the N is at 3% sounds low to me?  Also i used it at the ratio of 1 tsp. per litre water.Then part 2 is 2 tsp. per litre added to part 1 and mixed as flowering nutrients. Perhaps it was just a bit too low for this plant? I'm still very happy with my results so far, but for future reference i may look for a higher N value. I use cal/mag as well as i use r/o water



You do not want too much N--it retards flowering.  IMO, there are not enough yellow leaves to be concerned.  The yellowing is a normal thing as the buds mature.  I think things look great.  i see some real dank in your future.


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool  
35 days? yeah i figured on a month anyway,good. 
  I've already got round 2 warming up there .(clone of round 1) and might look into ordering some seeds so i'll know what i'm growin. Is anyone good enough to guess as to what strain i might have. I'm certain its a sativa dominant but....i guess it really does'nt matter, just curious.
 I cloned it just in case it grew up to be something i might want to hang on to.  
  Thanks all for the help and kind words, will keep you posted.


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

forgot pic


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Cool
> 35 days? yeah i figured on a month anyway,good.
> I've already got round 2 warming up there .(clone of round 1) and might look into ordering some seeds so i'll know what i'm growin.* Is anyone good enough to guess as to what strain i might have. I'm certain its a sativa dominant but....i guess it really does'nt matter, just curious.* I cloned it just in case it grew up to be something i might want to hang on to.
> Thanks all for the help and kind words, will keep you posted.


Sorry Bro, neither DH Short nor Ed Rosenthal are good enough to do that.:giggle:   But she is looking real good even with her new fall colors. Don't get scared and overfeed her now, she's almost home. 

On the nutes..Hang on to the Alaska fish fert and (carefully) add a bit extra to yer regamin on the next grow (during late veg). I know 3% doesn't sound like much but when yer measureing in parts per million, 3% is 30 thousand parts of Nitrogen. Don't forget that these girls are finicky eaters, and don't like "hot-n-spicy" nutes.


----------



## Sol (Aug 27, 2011)

O.k. HP will do on the fish goo. 
  I know who Ed Rosenthal is but who is DH Short? I did google it and got ,..umm  wrong answers. lol


----------



## Sol (Aug 30, 2011)

I opened her up a bit more to get better penetration to the lower growth. I was also curious , At what point do ppl usually clean up the thin,scraggly growth, like the offshoots that dont get light and stay small? I would imagine its only in veg time but i didnt do any of that this time and i wonder if my plant is putting much energy into buds that won't amount to much. Just wondering for next time.
  Anyhow pic 1 is where i spread her out and the others are just pretty pix. There are several areas where the buds grow in thick clumps like in pic #2, kinda cool. Im a proud plant .....parent?


----------



## Sol (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm already working on a plan for my next grow. My two fav options are: order Ganesha dream:watchplant:  seeds from a seed co. and/or a good (good) friend is bringing me a Chemdog clone :aok: . I just read up on the strain and it sounds like a good one, well both are. I know GD is an easy grow strain, not sure about the Chemdog, but hey... its' already started . As long as it is'nt flowering yet as i don't want to go through that again. Chime in if you have exp. or info on the CD strain if you like.


----------



## Sol (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's another photo update, and b4 anyone mentions them, i've already removed brown,dead leaves.


----------



## Sol (Sep 5, 2011)

Already putting the baby into bondage. Actually i'm really looking forward to having control right from the start. Not that i'm complaining but , the mother was already 1.5 ft. high or more when i started working with it. I'm really amazed at the results that can be achieved with lst, so the baby plant should be better than mom because now i know a few things.   :icon_smile:


----------



## Sol (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this to be considered normal yellowing ?  Day 40 flowering . It seems to be crreping up to the top middle leaves now, wasnt like that before. Should i just carry on and see? or should i try to foliar feed maybe?  I can notice the constant yellowing from day to day , seems a fast progression . I've seen some strains that change many colours as it flowers so if it still to be considered o.k. then i won't let it bother me. Just that this grow has gone much better than i had expected and i dont wan't to minimize that if possible. Thanks guys:icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Bro; sorry to be so long getting back to you. I missed the posts and was out of town for a few. The girl looks really great. Those bud are really starting to thicken up a lot.  They gonna be rockin in a couple more weeks. In answer to your question about DH Short, he is a big time breeder. If you look here on 'The Attitude', you should be able to find his stock... That yellowing looks like Nitrogen deficiency starting to kick in. It seems a bit early but that may be either the phenotype of this plant or the rough life that this plant has gone through. I forget what you are feeding her. How much you giving her? May be you need to bump up the nutes a bit as you still have a few weeks left to go.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey; after going back and looking at the time line and what has happened so far, I wouldn't add any extra Nitrogen at this point even though I am pretty certain that is what is happening. The yellow crawl is not happening that fast, so I wouldn't worry.

 As she reaches the end of days, she will get skrawney looking as the leaves yellow-off. But the buds are reaping the benefits from robbing the nutrients from the lower leaves, quite natural for many strains. DO NOT FOLIAR FEED AT THIS POINT.  Don't spray anything on them at this point as that could damage or endanger the buds.

keep on keeping on, you are in the final stretch  get you a magnifying glass that is strong, or a jeweler's loupe, or order a MJ microscope, and start looking at the trics from this point on. They will tell you when she is ready


----------



## Sol (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you.... i usually post late at night as thats when my lights fire on and i can do things if needed so sometimes its hard to get an answer cus' most ppl wont see my posts till the next day and then its not on the new post list, so anyhow thanxs for getting back.
   I was reading up on the later stages of life for MJ and managed to convince myself that there is nothing to worry about. The material i read explained alot of things i didnt think of ,such as the way the plant uses food at different stages of life. And it also explained that the reasons the leaves yellow as the final traces of N are used up.  Yes, they are fattening now and some hairs are browning, But i don't see the trichs in the quantities i expected. That is, because this is a reveg i got to see it essentially all the way through the bud process and when it was close to reverting back to veg , the plant was THICK in trichs . It stunk ,and stuck to your skin when touched. But this time when i want to see that, it does'nt seem to be happening as before. Or am i justr impatient? Maybe they will pop up in the near future huh? 

 In fact to show you what i mean i found an old pic when it was reverting and you can clearly see frost from 4 ft away. I'm not seeing that level yet.


----------



## Sol (Sep 8, 2011)

I forgot to answer your ??
 My nutrients are from a local hydro store, their own blend. Veg is 3.1.3 and bloom 0.2.3 i use 3ml per litre in veg and then adding part 2(bloom)at 7ml per litre . I also use a root enhancer and a bloom boost( head masta),and cal-mag as i use spring/RO water.Oh and lately molasses as well.
  i have a magnify glass  but i might look into a proper microscope. I hear that radio shack has good ones.


----------



## Sol (Sep 8, 2011)

Sure , triple post why don't i? i'm bored and thought i'de share.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey those nugs look real good. I think you are a bit early on seeing the amount of trics that you saw before. keep waiting as they will really start popping trics here towards the end. 

I see now the problem that you are having with the yellowing from lack of nitrogen. Your bloom feed has no nitrogen in it. At this point I hesitate to say add a little because that may slow down the flowering process, and since you are in the final stretch, you don't want to disturb that.

On your next grow, I would say add in the fish goo now as they are in veg and will use it for plant building. Just be careful not to add too much at one time and burn them. Also when you switch the new ones to flower, add one last dose of fish goo along with the bloom nutes to give them a good nitrogen boost for the flowering phase, then just the bloom nutes after that.

At this point your old girl is gonna get ugly from robbing nitrogen from the leaves to feed the blooms but don't let that scare you. She will probably even look like a scarecrow by the time she finishes but the buds will be grrreeat  It will be interesting to see just how much dry weight you end up with from that plant.

If you want a good jeweler's loupe (which I think will be the easiest to use for checking trics) look at discount hydro.com, I just ordered one from them for like $14. They are easier to handle than the microscopes, and you don't have to touch the plants.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## Sol (Sep 8, 2011)

:icon_smile: 
 Well now i'm pleased. In earlier posts i was goin on about some new strains i might like to try. Final ticket is, tomorrow i will be picking up an aliendog clone. I'm not sure if this is a popular strain or even heard of BUT from what i learned it is a cross chemdog/alien technology. I find this particularly interesting because it was also explained that alien tech comes from Afganistan and was brought to the Us/Can by the soldiers over there at war.  War on drugs indeed. 

  That blows my mind as my lil brother is a marine also.


----------



## Sol (Sep 9, 2011)

Also , check this out! I read the diy bubble cloner and whipped one together. I only really want 1-2 plants so its small, tell me if any problems are obvoius. Or did i di it right the first time?  Straws are split down the length and the water is just for test purposes ,from the sink.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2011)

There is one problem with that cloner my friend. You will be placing straight stems within the holes that hold the straws(no problem there) but when the cuttings start rooting you will have to pull them back through those little holes. Doing that you run a serious risk of damaging the roots right where they attach to the stem.

I saw someone on here had the same type of setup and they made the holes about 1" in diameter and wrapped each cutting in the thin poly packing material that is kind of like bubble-wrap but with micro bubbles. By wrapping the stem in that he was able to build up to the size of the hole to hold the stem and then have enough room to remove the clone with roots.

Other than that, your micro-cloner is ideal. I think I might build me one for doing special clone situations where I don't want to run the big cloner.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it was my bubble cloner you were looking at Hushpuppy.  The foam is a think layer of foam called sill seal--it is a layer of foam that they use in new home construction to provide a cushion between the top of the foundation and the wooden footer.  I think any thin foam you can wrap would work, this was just what I had on hand.  I just cut strips and wrapped the stems of the clones to hold them in the 1" holes.


----------



## Sol (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats' hilarious, i didnt think of that. Right, thanks HP - Hmm go figure be pretty not funny if i put a few in there and then couldnt get em out again. 

 I'll enlarge the holes in the lid and wrap the diameter of the straws, i must have something here. Good thing i asked first but it really only got assembled in 10 min. including searching for stuff, so not bad . At least i have one for when i need it.  Thanks again.

  I've seen your cloner THG , will model after yours.


----------



## Sol (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, i'm really enjoying watchin and learning as this plant matures. It was only days ago it seems that i couldnt see much change but then today, the hairs are turning quickly now. She must be workin hard, and yes i notice her starting to thin abit. Also, it has a wonderful clean, floral type smell. I would never guess what i was ,if i didnt know, not like MJ anyhow.
 I just had to share, i love lookin at em.  Also i fixed the cloner by widening the holes and cut some ear plug to fit around the straw and then expand t fit the hole. 

 Now that i understand what the plant is doing the yellowing isnt bothering me at all, adds character.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 10, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Now that i understand what the plant is doing the yellowing isnt bothering me at all, adds character.



:lama:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Also i fixed the cloner by widening the holes and cut some ear plug to fit around the straw and then expand t fit the hole.
> 
> Now that i understand what the plant is doing the yellowing isnt bothering me at all, adds character.



How are you going to get the straws off the stems after they have roots?  I think you need to lose the straws altogether.

Plants are looking great!


----------



## Sol (Sep 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How are you going to get the straws off the stems after they have roots?  I think you need to lose the straws altogether.
> 
> Plants are looking great!



  Thank you much, i figure if i get 'looks good' from you, thats' like a 'congrtats, have a cigar!' from most ppl.    

  Oh, and i split the straws up the length already, but i was thinking of tossing the strawes and put in plastic tubeing from the hardware store, like for fish tanks but bigger.My spelling sucks today.

 But many thanks for your help(s)


----------



## Sol (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if this is the best place to ask all my paranoid lil questions as only the ones who visit will see it ,but i dont want to start another thread for my rambling ?? 
 Anyhow, does anyone use that pc app called herb.IQ?  I have it (blank still) and thought about using it but i do know that any medium prograamer could put in a line of code to access your database. Is this a concern??? I know alot of apps come preloaded with all sorts of nefarious stuff. Could be ,couldnt' it? So, has anyone else used this, to any end?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Thank you much, i figure if i get 'looks good' from you, thats' like a 'congrtats, have a cigar!' from most ppl.
> 
> Oh, and i split the straws up the length already, but i was thinking of tossing the strawes and put in plastic tubeing from the hardware store, like for fish tanks but bigger.My spelling sucks today.
> 
> But many thanks for your help(s)



Why use anything?  Can't you just put the cuts in the earplugs that you used to hold the straws?  The less the tender plants have to be handles the better.

And I said that your plants look great--better than good!


----------



## Sol (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, i see. Actually just after i posted that last time, i was thinkin, 'Why have anything but the plug?'   Sounds like a better plan to just use the soft foam plugs, so straws&tubes are gone.  I was just sorta programmed to think that way after reading all the diy posts.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been watching this plant from the beginning, and I think you have done a wonderful job of raising this poor, abused orphan. She looks fantastic, and your little clonr in bodage is perfect -- your a grower dude...

I'm still on a learning curve myself, and I don't know enough to offer advice, but I just wanted to congratulate you on what you have done. She is going to be tasty


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 10, 2011)

I did get a 4ft. tent off of ebay for 122.50 with free shipping, and it came in four days.


----------



## Sol (Sep 10, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I did get a 4ft. tent off of ebay for 122.50 with free shipping, and it came in four days.



Appreciate the info, but i have 1 better. There's a local dude around here who ads on kijiji. He's got various sizes but 4x4 is the smallest for 130Can no tx. He's where i got the 6" inline and cooltube both for 150$ Drove 10 min and pick it up. Easy peasy.
 AND thanks a bucketfull for the kind words. I'm sure everyone remembers the first timer nerves. It means alot to hear such things , i mean we are ALL proud of our stuff, But its' not like you can show it off( other than here) so .  

 P.s. I'm not sure if  1 successful grow makes me a 'grower', but it sounds nice.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 14, 2011)

i used to live in the hammer, the creek and  t.o. i dont miss the sht that fell from the skys (stelco, defasco) real bad.... good luck and green mojo


----------



## Roddy (Sep 14, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Yes, i see. Actually just after i posted that last time, i was thinkin, 'Why have anything but the plug?'   Sounds like a better plan to just use the soft foam plugs, so straws&tubes are gone.  I was just sorta programmed to think that way after reading all the diy posts.



Now you're cooking!! And yes, you are becoming a great grower, keep up the good work!


----------



## Sol (Sep 14, 2011)

:icon_smile:  Caught a few snaps before the lights come on.


----------



## Sol (Sep 14, 2011)

I might as well use this post to see what opinions there are about feeding vs. not feeding in the last 2wks. of flowering. I am reading up on it now, but if there are opinions one way or the other i would like to hear em. It's getting close enough i'll have to decide what i am going to do in the next few weeks.

 I believe that THG feeds right to the end( I think) which i have no prob with but being that i use chem nutrients might it be a good idea??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2011)

Boy those nare looking wonderful!

Yes, I feed up to harvest.  I use chem ferts.  The last couple of weeks is like running a marathon.  It hardly seems fair to deprive my girls of food when I am asking them to put on bulk and weight.


----------



## Sol (Sep 14, 2011)

So, you figure i should just carry on carryin on until harvest? No change in feeding? I water/feed at the same time ( weaker feed). I understand your reasoning ,and agree. Its' just thats' what i've always heard and been told. To stop feeding 2-3 weeks b4 harvest, that is. And Thank you


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2011)

Ya know I used to think the same way. I always understood that if you allow the nutes to get used up(or flushed out) then you would get a harsh chem taste in the smoke. However my last run had to be pulled before we could flush or cut off nutes, and once it cured out completely, it tasted just as good as any that I have smoked, and it didn't have to cure all that long to achieve a good cure. The longer it cured the better it tasted, and the smoother it was.


----------



## Sol (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, that settles that, then. My job just got easier, i can't even MAKE this hard.  
No flush unless needed and feed till harvest, fine. Now i have to find something else to do,.....luckily, the friend of a friend thing worked this time and i have a new plant. Real genetics now. Cool. It's that aliendog clone i mentioned earlier.
 This is what i found out about it:
 alien technology is a strain that came from a small village in Afghanistan via a USA solider, its a pure landrace strain and super frosty like "the white", is a land race afghan line , don't have a region or village name to go with it, it was a handful of beans brought back to the us . is all i can comment

Alien Dog

Alien Dog (alien technology x chemdog d)

Alien Dog is a meeting of authentic chemdog d x to a pure land race afghani hash plant named 

Alien technology for the amazing amount of resin it produces. You will find smells ranging from 

cherries , creams , fuel,terpentine and plain ole chemdog!!

 that was a posting from 420genetics.


  :icon_smile:   I asked 'friend' to give me his smallest ,most unwanted clone ( couldnt offer alot in exchange) so he brought me this lil gem. Wait till i'm done with her.


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

Close-ups.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2011)

Look really good. How close to being finished?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Well, that settles that, then. My job just got easier, i can't even MAKE this hard.
> No flush unless needed and feed till harvest, fine. Now i have to find something else to do,.....luckily, the friend of a friend thing worked this time and i have a new plant. Real genetics now. Cool. It's that aliendog clone i mentioned earlier.
> This is what i found out about it:
> alien technology is a strain that came from a small village in Afghanistan via a USA solider, its a pure landrace strain and super frosty like "the white", is a land race afghan line , don't have a region or village name to go with it, it was a handful of beans brought back to the us . is all i can comment
> ...


The new girl is starting to look a bit hungry. Have you started feeding her?


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Look really good. How close to being finished?




 no idea-was hoping sum1 would tell me-        2-3 wks.??


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking good neighbour, when is the finish date?


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The new girl is starting to look a bit hungry. Have you started feeding her?



  Yes, i have, i noticed that too. The grower told me that she was taken 3 wks ago and i saw nice,beautiful,long roots when i transplanted, so i started with 1/2 strength feedings right off. I'm kepping a real close eye on this one, i can't afford to lose her. BTW- Any idea on how long mom is looking at? Today is day 51 . i dont have proper mag glass


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

i'll have to get a pocket scope today. Would hate to be late.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 17, 2011)

you need an eye piece soon, 10-20 days to finnish but its a guess.


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, i have an eye-piece. Its the eye peice from a powerful telescope, works pretty goo, maybe x15-20 perhaps. The heads i saw seem either clear or kinda whitish. Will give her 10 days then think about it then, cool. Thanks Dman, Evry day is a new step, and something to learn.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep up the good work, my friend!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2011)

I just bought one of these eyepieces and it works great!!. It's a jeweler's loupe but it has 2 LEDs that shine right at whatever you are looking at. It is $15 but well worth it for checking trics. Using a handheld scope is very difficult as it is hard to hold it still, and all images are reversed. The loupe is easier to hold over the bud without touching the bud.  

hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/active-eye-30x-pocket-microscope/


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2011)

about the harvest? 56 days is 8 weeks which is minimum average I think. From the look of the frost on them flowers and the amber pistels, I would give them 10 days to prime-time. From the naked eye it looks like the tric heads are starting to swell good as they are getting noticable. I would check them every other day at this point until they look like they are 90%+ milky, then harvest


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2011)

Another thing, I noticed the lower buds are still not as developed as the upper ones ,  should i be thinking about a somewhat staggered harvest, so all buds get the same treatment? Or do i just want to ,wack! ,in one chop? I'm read ing abit about harvesting in stages, wondered if anyone has other things to add?? I still have time before i throw anything else in to flower ,so why not,right? i've never done it b4


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have heard that you can do that. just harvest the top half of the plant and let the lower half keep on going for another week or two and they should fatten up. Never done it myself as my partner likes to use all of the popcorn for making hash.


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

I was playing with my camera and thought i'de share. 

 It will still be next week anyhow, i think, i'de like a nice even mix.


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

A few more. Maybe tomorrow i'll try to get extreme close-up AND proper color, HPS is too distorting.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good solanero:cool2: 

I bought a scope of ebay a couple days ago to replace mine 4.99 for a 45x with and led   awesome.


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

They turned out better that i thought. Neat!  (The pics) 

 I could take pics like this all day!:hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2011)

Man that is some pretty sure enough bud porn there!! :hubba:  Those tric heads are faat!! I smell a sweet harvest coming up real soon :icon_smile:  

The bad thing about those pics is that my screen is now all smudged up from trying get some finger hash off 'em 

Oh BTW, I saw some amber trics and a lot of milky trics so harvest is about ready methinks. It depends on how much amber you want in the smoke now


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2011)

I could look at pics like that all day -- I just might. Are they not done? I can't wait to have to make that decission.  They are amazzing -- sweet pics. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm thinkin i would like a little amber/cloudy mix, I saw some amber on the leaf shots ,but not really on the bud yet. I'll check again tonite, oopps  that's like soon!  They still seem to be turning cloudy yet on the buds ,but as i said i'll check again tonite. I'm just diggin the cam zoom thingy i rigged up, not bad. Its only a cheap 50$ 5 meg digi cam but then i put a zoom zens over it and it seems to work. If i see anything exciting , i'll share. `

 On the whole i don't think this is a particularly resinous strain ,as you have to look closely and also i did whole grow with no odor control and no smell. Might be a good trait to havemaybe?


----------



## Sol (Sep 21, 2011)

I have too much time on my hands. Sometimes


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 21, 2011)

Really nice pics


----------



## Sol (Sep 21, 2011)

Tomorrow will be day 56, i figure that will be about right.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

Those are some pretty pretty trichs :icon_smile:

Nice pics


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 21, 2011)

Man if you think this isn't a resinous plant, I'd hate to see a resinous plant...Poor thang would be drippin, trics would be explodin, it would get plain messy


----------



## Sol (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha , well, what i mean is,....THIS is what i would call a resinous plant. BUT, its not mine . Thats an Alien dog in flower that someone else did, But wow, and being that i have an AD , i have a whole new goal.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I know what ya mean. We always want to improve on our outcomes. If the rest of your grows are improved over this one, especially given the beginning circumstances, then you shoud have a future to be proud of


----------



## Sol (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok,    i unplugged my lights, and will let her sit in the dark tonite. I know this is still a contested practice ,but it can't hurt,...i dont think. Then tomorrow morning , i'll cut her, hang her. I've been reading all the stickies on drying/cure ,i found Hicks' writeup very helpful. 
  I had clipped a few nugs last week for a tester, and sampled as i drank morning coffee. I expect a better taste after a cure but all in all , not bad. Now for the high, very calming,relaxing feel. i did'nt have any kush(per usual) left from 'friends' and usually i would be kinda grumpy, but then i thought , ' Hey, i have MY OWN' and all is good in the world again.   Not super strong, (these were thinnest of thin ,on the plant) but still well worth the time. Full report to come.


----------



## Sol (Sep 23, 2011)

:yay: :headbang: :banana: :woohoo:  

 Guess what day it is?? After a sincere thank you to my plant, i chopped her. Seems like a good crop, still smells fresh and clean, no bangin odour at all. Don't know if the 24hr. dark helped,but why not try it? Whatcha think so far?? Am going to hang a few days then manicure and either jar or hang in a smaller box. I hung in my grow area for now as it is dark and i can bleed off excess moisture with the inline fan. Theres' still two active air working to supply fresh air and i put a ' Damp trap' on the floor inside to help with moisture. There kinda cool, i got from discount store. They work VERY well, like a dessicant on steroids. Never used them here before but if it gets too dry i can just remove it.It contains Calcium chloride , i guess it sucks water outta the air, but its sealed so i don't think it can hurt anything.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice Bro.  I wonder how much you will have once it dries. Should keep you in some good smoke for awhile


----------



## Sol (Sep 24, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Very nice Bro.  I wonder how much you will have once it dries. Should keep you in some good smoke for awhile



Thanks HP & PN  

 I have no ideawhat i'll end up with, Actually i would love to hear a few guesses as i cant tell. I know alot of weight is lost in moisture, but as this is my first harvest i could'nt even hazard a guess. I don't feel bad asking now.....I love those ' my plant is 1 week and 2 days old how much will i get? ':rofl: :rofl: 

 The only reason i can laugh is cus' i waited,...i WAS thinkin it though


----------



## Sol (Sep 24, 2011)

now what to do?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 24, 2011)

Plant some more :hubba: 

Congrats for the harvest and future smoke :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats on the harvest!!


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 24, 2011)

looks good solanero. cheers bud & enjoy it!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very happy for you Im nearing that time again too started the trich watch yesterday. Waiting for a hint of amber. . . .if I can stand the wait lol.  Looks good though.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job Sol. I'm guessing you have 2 or 3 kilos there


----------



## Sol (Sep 24, 2011)

PShh, i live in a metric world, but i have no clue what a kilo looks like. 

 Wow, i look back at some old pics and find a few important things to remember next time. For example look at this pic. I did'nt touch those before or after that shot.   All those tips just left all alone. Boy, i see that again and i'm IN there,..pinchy pinchy .

 All in all good stuff. I see why no one like trim work, now. and this is'nt even alot. 
 Well, it will be on to Rnd.2 (who is recovering from...pinchypinchy )

 Will update again when dry


----------



## Sol (Sep 25, 2011)

Also , now that i'm up and around a bit more lately, i was able to do some trim work. So, heres' a more accurate idea of the result.  I just cut&hung before then ran out of gas, so here we are. 2z maybe


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks good Solanero.  Call me crazy but I love to trim its like celebrating the fruits of my labor lol.  I just sit there blazin watching great weed movies and clippin all day long.


----------



## Sol (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, here we are at the end of a fun and educational grow. I surely learned alot. I must amend my earlier comments( in#2grow) on the quality of this plant, as it dried it become much,much better. Does'nt taste like bland smoke anymore. It has more flavor but i'm sure it will get better after a longer cure. So, after hanging for 5 days, i trimmed em up, and in brown bag. I scaled off two piles, 1) 2.50zip  2)  1.75zip = 4 1/4 z. Although i'm certain to lose more in moisture, but a bud now can be smoked easily after sitting 15-20 min. in open air.  Seems high??!?  I'll re-scale after 5 days in bag.

Forgot pic, i'll edit.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

For better curing, I'd skip the bag and go straight to jar. The longer the cure, the better the smoke, putting in bag really only speeds up the process...jmho


----------



## Sol (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool, i'm glad you said that. I dont want to cure fast, so i changed over to jars right away. I was worried about that bag . They are already a good amount dry and i was'nt sure if it would be too fast. So now i feel better, a nice slow cure, released air everyday for a week then 2-3 times week, few x month,so on??


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds about right, my friend...and CONGRATS on the harvest!


----------

